# spinnrute auf grund?



## Xell (26. August 2008)

hallöchen leute,
ich möchte bald hier bei mir in der ruhr ausprobieren was man hier angeln kann. gestern war ich einwenig spazieren um mir einen kleinen eindruck zu verschaffen wo ich gegebenenfalls schöne angelstellen habe. meine frage an euch:
ich habe zwei ruten, eine feederrute, 3,60 m länge, wg 60-150g, die werde ich mit futterkorb auf grund ausrichten.
mein problem ist meine andere rute. das ist eine spinnrute, 2,70 m länge, wg 20-60g. jetzt weiß ich nicht ob ich damit spinnen kann. warum frage ich sowas blödes? weil ich das gefühl habe dass ich die andere rute nicht im blick haben kann. 
wäre es möglich meine spinnrute auf grund zu setzen. wenn ja, soll ich es auch mit futterkorb machen oder nicht?
könnt ihr mir paar tips geben?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. August 2008)

*AW: spinnrute auf grund?*

Von der Sache her schon,allerdings ist das bestimmt ne steife spitze und zupfer wirst du kaum bemerken........Hab Paar Spinnangeln die man auch zum Schweren Grundfischen verwenden kann alles kein Thema....nur die Biss Erkennung halt.


----------



## Checco (26. August 2008)

*AW: spinnrute auf grund?*

Kannst doch aus deiner Spinnrute ne Grundrute machen, am Einfachsten wäre es wenn du neben der Feeder die andere Rute auf Grund legst mit Bissanzeiger, so kannst du dich auf die Spitze der Feeder konzentrieren und bei der Grundrute brauchst du nur hören wenn der Bissanzeiger nen Ton von sich gibt.


----------



## Xell (26. August 2008)

*AW: spinnrute auf grund?*

verstehe.
leider weiß ich persönlich nicht wie eich die spitze ist (hab die angel er zwei mal im wasser gehabt) 
also ratest du mir eher zu spinnen oder ist das ein fehler?
ich hab mal was von aalglöckchen gehört.
könnte ich die nicht an die feederrute dranbauen um im falle, wenn ich mit dem spinnen beschäftigt bin, zu sehen ob was anbeist?
dann könnte ich mit ruhe spinnen.


----------



## Xell (26. August 2008)

*AW: spinnrute auf grund?*

ok, das wäre auch eine möglichkeit.
stimmt!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. August 2008)

*AW: spinnrute auf grund?*

Wenn du die Feeder drin hast brauchste nicht mehr Spinnern gehen,,,Erstens Verboten und 2tens mussu ja bei deiner anderen Rute schnell dran sein.Glocke bei Feeder...nicht so gut ausser du kaufst dafür extra welche.......Die zum Spinnen kann ruhig mit glocke wirst ja nich auf rotaugen fischen^^


----------



## Xell (26. August 2008)

*AW: spinnrute auf grund?*

das mit beide auf grund und die spinnrute mit glöckchen dran ist glaube ich die beste idee. was soll ich denn da für köder nehmen.
gestern hatte soein typ mit dem ich gequatscht hatte auf einer rute maden und mais und auf der anderen so kleine würmer.

warum ist denn das spinnen verboden?


----------



## ToxicToolz (26. August 2008)

*AW: spinnrute auf grund?*



Xell schrieb:


> warum ist denn das spinnen verboden?


 

Das Spinnen ist nicht verboten, aber eine Rute auf Grund legen und mit der Spinnangel am Ufer langstreifen ist verboten. Wenn Du eine Rute auf Grund hast kannste nicht einfach mal ums Gewässer laufen, da Du Deine andere Rute immer im Auge haben mußt.


----------



## Xell (26. August 2008)

*AW: spinnrute auf grund?*

aaah, ok verstehe.
hört sich logisch an.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. August 2008)

*AW: spinnrute auf grund?*

Geht vorallem darum das du dadurch in deinem Handlungsspielraum und deiner Reaktion sehr eingeschränkt bist,wenn du am Blinkern bist und dein Angeln Platz paar meter weiter weg ist.


Also mit Glocke wird schon passen,wenn du bei deinem Gewässer guten Aal bestand hast ruhig einen Tauwurm/2 Rotwürmer an den Haken.Mit Köfi ist schon ne andere Geschichte den beim Zanderfischen nutze ich lieber Ruten die mir den sensibelsten Biss anzeigen,aber ne gute Spitze haben um einen Starken Anschlag zu ermöglichen.Was für Bestand an Fischen hast du denn an deinem Gewässer?


----------



## Roeller (27. August 2008)

*AW: spinnrute auf grund?*

wenn die spitze deiner spinnrute zu hart ist um "sensible" bisse anzuzeigen, richte deine rute in richtung des köders ein.
zieh die schnur zwischen rolle und erstem ring etwas runter und häng da nen abgeknickten ast, ne aalglocke, ein klicklicht oder sonstwas ein...


----------



## pike1984 (27. August 2008)

*AW: spinnrute auf grund?*

Und wenns damit mal auf Raubfisch mit Köderfisch am Grund gehn soll, mach den Bügel auf, leg ein möglichst leichtes Steinchen auf die Spule und stell unter die Rolle eine Blechbüchse oder ähnliches. Wenn dann einer beißt hörst du es scheppern und der Fisch kann widerstandslos Schnur nehmen. Ist auch nachts auf Aal wegen der akustischen Bissanzeige sehr praktisch ;-). Mit der Methode brauchst du keine sensible Spitze und du kannst sie natürlich auch gut mit Frolic, Boilies oder Hartmais auf Karpfen anwenden.#6 Viel Spaß!


----------



## fisherb00n (27. August 2008)

*AW: spinnrute auf grund?*

Die Ruhr hat bei uns gute Aalbestände...zieh bei der Spinne nen Tauwurm auf...an der Feeder würde ich nur Maden dranhängen...zu späterer Zeit werden die Bündel größer...max tu ich aber 6 Maden ran...Mais nehm ich eigentlich gar nicht, auf Made hast du hohe Chancen auf nen Aal als Beifang...

Wenn du gezielt auf Großbrasse gehen willst, schneid ordentlich Würmer ins Futter und häng dann auch nen Mistwurm an Haken...


----------



## Xell (27. August 2008)

*AW: spinnrute auf grund?*

jungs, vielen dank für die schönen tips. ich werde vieles mitnehmen und porbiere alles mal aus.

@fantastic: bei uns gibt es hier viel brasse und rotfeder bzw rotauge. hecht und wels soll auch ganz gut gehen.
schleie soll es auch vereinzelt geben.
karpfen gibts auch sehr viele. 
letztens habe ich von einem angler gehört dass es auch barsch gibt.
also sieht ganz ok aus 

ich versuche einfach mein glück


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. August 2008)

*AW: spinnrute auf grund?*

Passt ja alles!Brauchst noch ein Bissel Glück und schon haste deinen Erfolg!!!!Petri Heil dir und Gutes Wetter!


----------



## Xell (27. August 2008)

*AW: spinnrute auf grund?*

hallöchen und vielen dank für die gute hoffnung 
wollte mal kurz berrichten was ich heute gekauft habe und was ich vorhabe. für kritische posts bin ich immer offen.
also. die feederrute ist wie gehabt (siehe anfang des thread's)
die spinnrute habe ich gerade mit einem triangle boom dingsda bestückt. als aller erstes wollte ich an einen vorfachhaken (größe 6) einen köfi dranhängen. hatte vom letzen angeln noch zwei im gefrierfach und wollte es mal einfach aufm grund anbieten. hehe, heute mittag habe ich einen tiefgefrorenen in der hälfte zerteil. es war ein misslungener versuch es an einen khaken anzubringen. hab sowas nicht einmal gemacht. hehe, mal schauen wie es beim aufgetauten zustand geht.
habe zwei köfis, wenn die weg sind probiere ichs mit riesenwürmern. weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht wie ich sie auf einen 6er haken bekomme aber übung macht ja bekanntlich den meister.
an das triangle boom klemme ich einen birnenblei (ich hoffe das ist richtig, wenn ich eh zuspät) damit das ganze aufm grund bleibt.
wenn das mit den köfis bzw würmern nicht klappen sollte steige ich um auf futterkorb (15 gramm) anstelle der bleie und vorne maden mit mais oder so. mal schauen.
wegen der bissanzeige habe ich eine aalglocke gekauft. hoffe es funktioniert.
werde so gegen 5 uhr aufstehen so dass ich um 6 die ruten im wasser habe.
ich erzähle euch dann wie es war und was es gebracht hat 
vielen dank an dieser stelle für die tips und bis morgen, ciao ...


----------



## J-son (27. August 2008)

*AW: spinnrute auf grund?*

Ich nehme zum Aalangeln eine alte Spinne -50g WG - funktioniert einwandfrei.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Xell (28. August 2008)

*AW: spinnrute auf grund?*

hallöchen alle zusammen.
mein ansitz heute morgen war nicht so erfolgreich wie ich erhofft habe.
2 kleine rotaugen in der ersten stunde waren die "erfolge" und sonst nichts.
mit der spinnrute auf dem grund war ich nicht zufrieden.
hatte am anfang vll ne stunde einen köfi auf grund und später mit wurm probiert.
als das dann nichts wurde habe ich es mit futterkorb, made und mais probiert. war auch nichts.
dann hatte ich kein bock mehr und habe die restliche zeit gespinnt/geblinkert.
naja, hat trotzdem spaß gemacht


----------



## fisherb00n (28. August 2008)

*AW: spinnrute auf grund?*

Übung macht den Meister  ...

Bin mit 12 in unseren Verein eingetreten und habe 7 Monate gebraucht um meinen ersten Fisch zu fangen (Rotauge)...

Das ging dann bis nächste Saison Mai so weiter und dann fast nur noch Brassen wie Toilettensitze...

Nach der Kormoranplage erstmal 2 Jahre so gut wie nix und jetzt von Klein- bis Großfisch alles bunt gemischt...

Einfach weiter versuchen...
Nimm dir mal Zeit und lauf abends bisl mit der Spinne rum und halt das Wasser im Auge...so findest du irgendwann Stellen, wo mehr drin ist...:g


----------



## Xell (28. August 2008)

*AW: spinnrute auf grund?*

danke mein freund.
aufgeben werde ich so schnell nicht


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. August 2008)

*AW: spinnrute auf grund?*

Na gut...das muss jetzt nicht unbedingt an deiner Angelei liegen vielleicht auch nur einen Schlechten Tag erwischt oder gar ne schlechte stelle gewählt....Was ich dir noch sagen wollte ist,das du eher grössere Haken wählen solltest.Für Tauwürmer Ruhig beim Aal angeln grösse 2 verwenden,die stören sich daran nicht.Beim Köderfisch in etwa das gleich,da kommt es aber darauf an wie du deinen Köfi präsentierst..ob rücken...Lippe oder Englisches System...


----------



## Xell (29. August 2008)

*AW: spinnrute auf grund?*

wie sieht das englische system denn aus?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. August 2008)

*AW: spinnrute auf grund?*

2 Drillinge und meist Anköderung durch After und dann durch am Oberen Teil...musste mal bissel Googln da findest du bestimmt Bilder....ich mache das nur bei grossen Köfis,weil diese dann sehr gut halten!


----------

